# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Need help with my budgetts frog

## nixhex415

Lately my Budgetts frog has been avoiding the water..I've had him about 4 months and he has always stayed on the water part of his cage..When i bought him they said to put frog soil on a small side of his tank, so thats what i did..He has a bridge that goes out of the water onto the land..I never saw him leave the water part once the whole time i had him and he would eat any time i threw a cricket into the water..Now pretty much every time i go to look at him he is under the part with the bedding and burrowed under the dirt..Is this normal? I don't know why he started doing this all of a sudden because he has been doing so good this whole time i've had him..When he goes in the dirt should i just let him go? or put him back into the water? Also the last three days he doesn't really want to eat anything..What should i do?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Lately my Budgetts frog has been avoiding the water..I've had him about 4 months and he has always stayed on the water part of his cage..When i bought him they said to put frog soil on a small side of his tank, so thats what i did..He has a bridge that goes out of the water onto the land..I never saw him leave the water part once the whole time i had him and he would eat any time i threw a cricket into the water..Now pretty much every time i go to look at him he is under the part with the bedding and burrowed under the dirt..Is this normal? I don't know why he started doing this all of a sudden because he has been doing so good this whole time i've had him..When he goes in the dirt should i just let him go? or put him back into the water? Also the last three days he doesn't really want to eat anything..What should i do?


I am no expert and do not own a Budgetts frog, but I believe it is normal for them to go on land and burrow in. Do you heat the ater part of the tank? How often do you do water changes? Do you de-chlorinate your frogs water? Do you filter the water with a filtered circulation pump? Hopefully an. Experianced member will chime in to help further. Post some pics of your frogs setup and where he is?

----------


## Terry

Like Grif said, make sure your water is clean and conditioned properly. The temperature should be around 85 (F). There are two species that are commonly available in the pet trade. The dwarf Budgett's frog prefers drier conditions and will enjoy burrowing itself. The dwarf is more "toad-like" in appearance.

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------

